# 2009 Trek 1.5



## jcsmith1

Hello all,

If I have posted this in the wrong place please let me know. As this is my first time on these forums.

My friend is selling his 2009 Trek 1.5 with aero bars for 1000 or 900 without. I was wondering if this is a good price for the bike and what are some of the good features of it? 
Any help would be greatly appreciated because I am not the brain of the bike world.

Thanks,

C Smith


----------



## zac

You can get a brand new one for that with full warranty. Albeit without aero bars, or pedals, (I am assuming he is selling pedals too). But my local LBS has '09 1.5s for <$1000 and '10s for <$1100.

Not sure of the condition, but to me doesn't really sound like much of a deal.

BTW, welcome to the forum, and yes, I would consider your post to be correctly posted here.


----------



## Trek2.3

You can get a* NEW *2009 Trek* 2.1* for $1000. IT is a much better bike.

Use Google to see various Trek dealer's clearance prices, then BARGAIN with your nearby dealers. They want to MOVE last year's inventory right *** now!


----------



## Farmer Tan

I don't think that's a good price. I'd buy a brand new one.

Is this your 1st road bike? Good features are the carbon fork. If this is your 1st road bike the components will work well for you. 

If you know you'll be putting on a lot of miles, it would be beneficial to consider the 2.1. For a bit more you'll be getting a nicer ride overall.

Welcome aboard.


----------



## 2ndGen

jcsmith1 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> If I have posted this in the wrong place please let me know. As this is my first time on these forums.
> 
> My friend is selling his 2009 Trek 1.5 with aero bars for 1000 or 900 without. I was wondering if this is a good price for the bike and what are some of the good features of it?
> Any help would be greatly appreciated because I am not the brain of the bike world.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> C Smith


I own an '09 1.5. 
If it fits you, it's a great bike,
but the price he's asking is high. 

As for what's good about a 1.5?
I'll be back with some info for you.
Needless to say, it has consistently come out on top in its category (entry-level road bike). 
It beats bikes that cost "less" for value and has a very buildable frameset.

(Moments later...)
And....I'm back! 

*Ahhh...got some pleasant news about my buying decision! *


















*2009 Trek 1.5 
chosen as Bicyclying's
Best $1,000. Road Bike 
in June 2009 issue (page 84). *

















https://www.bicycling.com/gear/detail/0,7989,s1-16-95-2364-0,00.html












*Issue:* May 2009 
*Page:* 84 Editorial Review



"_This year, in choosing our finalists in this category, we tried an experiment: 
We kept the drivetrain and parts spec similar 
(same model of derailleur on all bikes, for instance), 
but expanded the price range to see what a few more bucks would buy. 

We found that, in the case of Trek's 1.5, you get the most compliant ride of the group,
with the kind of smoothness and ride tuning we'd expect from a bike that costs more than $1,100. 

Handling is novice-friendly yet not plodding. 

It delivers confidence from the start and yet, as your skills grow, 
the Trek 1.5 will feel more capable as well. 

So why the 1.5? 

You pay only a little more, and that premium gives you a platform worth building on over the years_."






Bikeradar Review
User reviews 45 of 5 stars
Sun 2 Mar 2008, 8:00 am GMTBy Jez Loftus
*The second-cheapest in Trek’s entry-level 1.X range of road bikes looks like fantastic value for money.*

The Trek range has been overhauled and reorganised for 2008 with the entry-level road bikes now grouped together within the 1 Series, which kicks off with the £470 Trek 1.2. Next up in the range is the Shimano Sora/Tiagra-equipped 1.5, which at £600 looks like fantastic value for money.

Ride & handling: rigid & secure
The Trek is a really stiff machine - we were expecting the long tubes on our model to flex about when we got out of the saddle but not a bit of it. Our 'heftiest' rider couldn't get the 1.5 to misbehave even when standing up on the pedals and stomping up climbs.

Speaking of which, we went for the double chainring version (53/39 tooth) which, when married up to the 12-26t cassette, gives you a wide enough range of gears for tackling most terrain. You might, though, prefer the triple option (50/39/30t), available at the same price, which will take you down to a 31in gear. That should be sufficient even at the end of a long, hilly ride, as long as you're not in a hurry.

There's nothing unexpected about the frame angles or the set-up and the 1.5 bowls along on the flat just fine, while that rigidity we mentioned means that it holds its line well on super-fast descents, inspiring plenty of confidence.

Frame: surprisingly light
The 1.5 features what Trek calls an Alpha Black Aluminium frame, which uses butted 6000 series aluminium alloy that's shaped throughout. The rounded-triangular top-tube, for example, gradually shrinks to half its depth between the head-tube and the seat-tube, while the down-tube, which is teardrop shaped up front, morphs into an oval profile to hold the bottom bracket shell firmly. The result is a strong and solid chassis that's surprisingly light - even the huge 62cm model that we were sent hit the scales at just 3.5lb (1.61kg), which isn't much for a £600 bike of this size.

You couldn't call the 1.5's frame compact, especially not our one, but the slightly sloping top-tube puts it into the semi-compact category. Apart from a noticeably lower standover height than with a traditional geometry - a little over an inch in this case - you really won't notice much difference in use.

Up front you get a tidy carbon fork (with an alloy steerer) which is pretty much standard at this price point now, although Trek's version differs from the norm in housing a port for one of its Speed Trap computer sensors within the leg. And if you're fond of fenders it's worth noting that both the fork and the frame come with mudguard eyelets, adding to the bike's versatility.

Equipment: Shimano highlights with solid Bontrager bits
Braking and gear selection comes courtesy of Shimano's entry-level Sora levers that have been upgraded from 8-speed to 9-speed for 2008 and now come with a little optical display to tell you which chainring/sprocket combo you're in. Shifting up the cassette or onto the larger chainring could hardly be easier with a quick flick of the dual-function lever, but we've always found the small thumb-button that takes you in the opposite direction difficult to get at when you're on the drops.

Still, the short cage rear mech from the Tiagra range - Shimano's next level up - is excellent, providing crisp shifting in both directions, while the unbranded dual pivot brake callipers provide strong enough stopping power.

Most of the rest of the kit is from Trek's Bontrager brand. The bars have a comfortable semi-anatomic shape, the cranks are stiff if not especially lightweight, and the carbon seatpost is a neat touch. All in all, it's a good mix for a bike at this price.

Wheels: tough but not light
The Trek's Bontrager SSR wheels provide a decent performance for a £600 bike. With only 20 plain gauge spokes up front and 24 at the rear, and with no eyelets at the spoke holes, we weren't expecting them to stand up to much abuse... but in use they don't flex excessively and they've stayed impressively true throughout testing. The hubs have kept the rain out well on wet rides and the cup and cone bearings are still running smoothly after minimal fettling. All good!

At a shade over three kilos the pair, the SSRs are a reasonable weight for a bike at this price, but we would still advise upgrading to a lighter set in the long run. In the meantime we'd swap the Bontrager Select 25mm tyres for a narrower 23mm set as a quick way of adding extra zip.

https://www.bikeradar.com/gear/category/bikes/road/product/15-08-27747



*ENTRY-LEVEL ROAD: 
Trek 1.5 $1100 *

Last year's winner returns to defend its crown. The price remains the same, but the shifters have been upgraded to Shimano Tiagra, which allow shifting from the drops and the hoods. (Sora shifters, spec'd on last years 1.5, may only be shifted from the hoods.)

Testers said: 

It felt sturdy through the bottom bracket under climbing and accelerating pedaling forces.
Whether it's the power of economy of scale, or years of trickle-down, this bike performs way beyond its price point.
Very stable, confident descender.

https://www.bicycling.com/bke/slide/home/1,8155,s1-1-322-0,00.html


----------



## 2ndGen

jcsmith1 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> If I have posted this in the wrong place please let me know. As this is my first time on these forums.
> 
> My friend is selling his 2009 Trek 1.5 with aero bars for 1000 or 900 without. I was wondering if this is a good price for the bike and what are some of the good features of it?
> Any help would be greatly appreciated because I am not the brain of the bike world.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> C Smith


BTW...I picked up my 1.5 "new" for $785. (including tax). 

Here's a "new" one for $899. http://treksandiego.com/product/trek-1.5-compact-2935.htm

New is definitely the way to go (you will get the lifetime warranty on the frame, 5 years on all Bontrager parts and 1 year on everything else).


----------



## Trek2.3

Here's a 2009 2.1 for $1099. * It is WELL WORTH the extra $200*. 

Search Google for one. Your dealer can match this price. 2009's come with the carbon seat stays. A BIG plus.

http://penncycle.com/product/09-trek-2.1-compact-16884.htm


----------



## 2ndGen

Trek2.3 said:


> Here's a 2009 2.1 for $1099. * It is WELL WORTH the extra $200*.
> 
> Search Google for one. Your dealer can match this price. 2009's come with the carbon seat stays. A BIG plus.
> 
> http://penncycle.com/product/09-trek-2.1-compact-16884.htm


I thought that same thing...if he was willing to spend close to a grand on a 1.5, 
it's just a hop skip and a jump to a 2.X. I've seen the 2009's going for $999. 

For a 1.5, way under $900. is good. Close to $1000. is 2.X territory.

(Is it just me, but are '09's prettier? I prefer their '09 paint schemes to the '10's pretty much across the board)


----------



## Trek2.3

2ndGen said:


> Is it just me, but are '09's prettier? I prefer their '09 paint schemes to the '10's pretty much across the board.


Not only are they prettier, they are a better buy. *I would RUN out and get a 2009 Trek 2.x before they are all gone.*

They are available everywhere. They CAN be shipped to your Trek dealer. Use Google.

Here's a sample list: http://bikeline.com/articles/road-and-tri-bike-closeouts-pg59.htm

Remember to BARGAIN for old inventory. The dealer needs to get his money working afgain.


----------



## acckids

I'm not sure I would call your pal a "friend." Have him put the bike on eBay and I bet he would get $650 tops.


----------

